# looking for program



## sammyooba (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there a program where I can insert a midi file and it'll play it sounding like real instruments. I really want some songs I composed to be played on a real sounding piano. I also want real sounding mass violins and percussions.

thanks


----------



## pianoman55 (Jan 2, 2010)

You could try using GarageBand on Macs... that's the only program I could think of that would possibility have that capability.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm not sure but you could check out Finale Notepad.


----------



## kennyshafard (Dec 29, 2009)

The Garageband is a good program. Try that.


----------



## sammyooba (Apr 8, 2009)

My friend of mine who is a composer recommended me to use "Reason 4". I'm using it right now and I'm pretty satisfied. I made the sound for this through Reason 4. 





I will check out garage 4 too, thanks.


----------

